# Is it worth waiting for Waxstock ??



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Some advice guys please.

In the process of buying some detailing kit from scratch such as a Pw, snow foam lanse, buckets,shampoo,clay bar, tardis, g101, iron x, brushes, mitts etc etc.

Are the sellers likely to be selling their products cheaper than normal or shall i just get some now from the usual places ??


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd say there will be some bargains, but it means waiting for a month. I needed some bits so bought some 1ltr bottles to tide me by, and will look for some bargains whilst there.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

cyberstretch said:


> Some advice guys please.
> 
> In the process of buying some detailing kit from scratch such as a Pw, snow foam lanse, buckets,shampoo,clay bar, tardis, g101, iron x, brushes, mitts etc etc.
> 
> Are the sellers likely to be selling their products cheaper than normal or shall i just get some now from the usual places ??


Do you have a list of exactly what you want or still thinking of what to buy?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

cyberstretch said:


> Some advice guys please.
> 
> In the process of buying some detailing kit from scratch such as a Pw, snow foam lanse, buckets,shampoo,clay bar, tardis, g101, iron x, brushes, mitts etc etc.
> 
> Are the sellers likely to be selling their products cheaper than normal or shall i just get some now from the usual places ??


I would say its worth the wait and see what offers are on and in the mean time save the extra ££'s and should by any chance there are no offers you want? the saved extra ££'s will come in handy.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

if nothing else, you won't be paying postage..


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> if nothing else, you won't be paying postage..


But you'll be paying plenty for your fuel  :lol:.


----------



## *TQ* (Jun 1, 2012)

I've had to stop myself buying anything over the last couple of weeks because I want to get as much as I can from Waxstock, even if it's not cheaper it'll be nice to be able to discuss products with people in the know before I buy them.

Current definites are FK1000p and CarPro Trix along with some trim restorer (AF Revive probably).


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I know at least 1 trader that always does amazing deals in person, all you have to do is ask


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

There will also be Kim's Corner there, a charity discount stand. Imagine Oxfam but full of car care products


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

trv8 said:


> But you'll be paying plenty for your fuel  :lol:.


The postage saving is a good point and coupled with the fact im in Peterborough too so no fuel costs that day !


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Do you have a list of exactly what you want or still thinking of what to buy?


Im pretty much there on exactly what I want after speaking to a few peeps on here and doing plenty of research, but im sure some seller will convince me to buy their product instead


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

trv8 said:


> But you'll be paying plenty for your fuel  :lol:.


about five hours of driving in total in a TypeR, yep i'll be using a bit


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

cyberstretch said:


> Some advice guys please.
> 
> In the process of buying some detailing kit from scratch such as a Pw, snow foam lanse, buckets,shampoo,clay bar, tardis, g101, iron x, brushes, mitts etc etc.
> 
> Are the sellers likely to be selling their products cheaper than normal or shall i just get some now from the usual places ??


We'll definitely have some very special show offers.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm trying to save around £300 for this event lol. That's at full retail price for the products, so I hope it can be halved


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

I would wait as ourselves are offering discounts on certains products on the day. Up to now I no there will defo be good discounts on Rupes, Swisswax, and Scholl )))


----------

